# BOV info?



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get different sounding atmospheric Blow off valves for a turbocharged car. I am going to buy 240 in about a year or so and the company can build one up for me. They put aftermarket atmospheric BOV's on the car but I want a specific sound. I know it seems picky, but I figured you could change the sound of the BOV just by the shape and the design of the fitting where the excess air goes out. The 240's I'e heard have a whistiling, type of BOV, the SRT-4's just sound like a regular BOV, and my buddies GTO with a procharger's BOV sounds a lot different, kinda like a whole bunch of little mini blow-offs... does my idea make sense?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

they all have different "chirps" and it's going to sound a little different based on the car as well (setup, boost, etc). the one that sounds the nicest to me, especially open, is the hks ssqv. they all sound better open. if you hear the same bov open and recirculated, they don't really sound the same. my vote goes for the hks if you're not recirculating
there's a site called bovsounds.com or something like that where you can listen to some of them


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I was hoping there would be a website.


----------

